# One eye infected



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I looked at other threads that included eye infections but couldn't really find an answer to the following question:
Her right eye seems to be infected (red, droopy, pus). She doesn't paw it and doesn't seem to be bothered by it. I've been cleaning it for the last couple of days with a rag soaked in chamomile tea. 
Can I wait a few more days to see if it goes away or should I take her to the vet?
Attached: pictures of her eye (before cleaning). 
And also a fun picture of her in the ocean


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I would not wait a few more days to see if it goes away. Her eyes are so precious... I would get her to the Vet right away. It does look like she will need some antibiotic eye drops. 

Love the pic of your pup frolicking in the ocean! ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with mswhipple.
The reason you don't see home remedies for eye infections is the dog needs to go to the vet.
You will only find threads on rinsing dogs eyes, and ones with allergies.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That looks like a bacterial infection. 
Vet may prescribe Fucithalmic Vet Eye Gel (pretty sure, but I'm no vettech)

Or rinse with chamomile tea (room temp), that is how they kept their eyes clean and clear way back when...


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for the advice. I'm still not sure when to wait it out or go to the vet for certain things.
We're at the vet right now and she's hiding under the chair


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Live action

we love that" 

All will be grand 

and stop the bloggers and bore me to death"

Real pics matching the trail mix doing"

and great real picture under the chair and face

Bloggers need more love ;D

I use Bausch and Lomb and saline on mine

Data is spot on as well  and some eye conditions are very linked to there own DNA

not always external conditions


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sammy says Hi & courage @ the vet's ... Live pic


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

msg deleted


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the support!
They cleaned her eye and gave me eyedrops for her, and we need to come back for a check up next week. I hope she'll heal soon!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Kafka said:


> Thanks for the support!
> They cleaned her eye and gave me eyedrops for her, and we need to come back for a check up next week. I hope she'll heal soon!


Hi Kafka: Is her eye any better now? What kind of ear drops did you get? If with an antibiotic, which one?


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Her eye is a lot better! Thanks! Already after the second day of using the eyedrops it started to look a lot better.
The eyedrops: NeoPolyDex: 
neomycin and polymyxin B sulfates and dexamethasone ophthalmic suspension.


----------

